# La rémunération



## Aurel27 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes .
J espère que vous allez bien 
Je me permet de vous envoyer ce petite message car j ai beaucoup de mal à décider des tarifs concernant les montants pour les repas, les goûter et les frais d entretien .
Je pars en formation en novembre,  j ai déjà un bep CSS et le cap petite enfance. 
Je passe le QCM le 29 novembre..
Pourriez vous m aiguillez svp ?
Excellente soirée 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## saracroche (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part j'ai une grille de tarif perso je suis à 4,20e pour les IE, 3,50e déjeuner et 1,50e pour le goûter. Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## Aurel27 (5 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tatie85 (5 Août 2022)

4.20 les IE. Sa me paraît bcp


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

Il va être pertinent surtout de savoir combien prennent tes collègues dans ton secteur car il est utopiste de penser que les lois de l'offre et la demande n'existeraient pas.

Ici, je suis en Gironde, une petite ville au milieu de la campagne, un grand village dirons nous.

Je demande pour les IE le minimum fixé par decret et proratisé au delà de 9h d'accueil MAIS le montant pour 9h est du dès la 1ere heure d'accueil.
Je demande 5€/jr de frais de repas.
Je ne prends pas de frais kilometrique, parce que je n'y ait jamais pensé et que ce serait des calculs d'apoticaire pour les fois où j'emmène les Loulous au RPE en voiture mais si je devais accepter d'aller chaque jour chercher des peri, oui je le ferais.

Mon taux horaire est evolutif sachant que ce que je souhaite c'est un contrat sur 46 semaines d'accueil/an (avec donc une 6eme semaine de congés que JE definie) avec un acceuil du lundi au vendredi, dans la plage horaire 8 à 18h, pour 45h/sem (qui est notre temps plein). Le contrat qui m'offre ces conditions bénéficiera d'un taux à 3.25€ net/h.
Mais un contrat qui me fait commencer avant 8h ou finir après 18h, en dehors de mes horaires d'accueils habituels, aura un taux majoré de 25% même si 45h ne sont pas effectuées car alors c'est bien ce contrat qui élargie mon amplitude horaire général.
De même un contrat sur 3 ou 4 jours seulement aura un taux horaire plus important car rien ne dis que je pourrais le completer avec un autre contrat (encore faudra t il le trouver). je n'accepte pas de contrat qui retire d'autres semaines à la convenance des PE. Mais les collègues qui le font ont vite compris l'importance alors d'augmenter leur taux horaire car plus que jamais, impossible de completer avec un contrat qui ne viendrait que durant 3 ou 4 semaines dans l'année. Mon taux horaire maxi peut aller jusqu'à 5€ net.

Quoi qu'il arrive tu ne peux être payée en dessous du SMIC des AM (qui est scandaleusement bas!) mais si les PE veulent pouvoir bénéficier des aides de la CAF (CMG, crédit d'impôts et cotisations prise en charge par la CAF) tu ne peux pas dépasser le plafond CAF qui est de 5h de SMIC/ journée d'accueil déclarée QUELQUE SOIT le nombre d'heure d'accueil: autant dire que faire une journée de 13h pour un enft n'a aucun interêt pour toi!

Tu peux consulter ce célèbre site des AM au Top où tu pourras voir les taux appliqués ds ton secteur.
Demander au RPE s'il en a connaissance...

Le plus grand piège à nos début c'est d'accepter le 1er contrat venu, à temps partiel, sans majorer son taux.

SURTOUT, souviens toi qu'il est impossible d'accepter un temps partiel qui serait en horaire variable.
L'horaire variable est le pire piège donc JAMAIS pour un temps partiel.


----------

